# travaux de rénovation / réparation



## nasti

Resalut  

Travaux à la maison :

_Il y a 2 mois,* j'ai fait des travaux *_(de rénovation)_ dans mon appartement. ( : la nouvelle peinture au mur, le nouveau carrelage dans la salle de bains). 

Il y a 2 mois, *j'ai fait une réparation* dans mon appartement. _Est-ce que je peux dire de cette façon pour exprimer la même idée que celle de la phrase précédente ou je devrais préciser ce que j'ai réparé ? Par ex. : Il y a 2 mois, _j'ai fait une réparation du mur, du balcon, des fenêtres_, _du parquet_, du _chauffage_, etc.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Mauricet

nasti said:


> Resalut
> 
> Travaux à la maison :
> 
> _Il y a 2 mois,* j'ai fait des travaux *_(de rénovation)_ dans mon appartement.__ ( : la nouvelle peinture au mur, le nouveau carrelage dans la salle de bains).
> 
> Il y a 2 mois, *j'ai fait une réparation* dans mon appartement. _Est-ce que je peux dire de cette façon pour exprimer la même idée que celle de la phrase précédente  ou je devrais préciser ce que j'ai réparé ? Par ex. : Il y a 2 mois, _j'ai fait une réparation du mur, du balcon, des fenêtres_, _du parquet_, du _chauffage_, etc.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Mauricet !


----------



## rolmich

Il y a aussi une différence dans l'importance de la tâche considérée :
Par exemple, s'il y a une fuite dans un tuyau d'eau, et à un seul endroit, je ferais venir le plombier pour une *réparation*.
Par contre, si toute la tuyauterie est à remplacer, l'on parlera de *travaux de plomberie*
De même si la peinture est
 écaillée à un seul endroit du mur, il s'agit de *réparation *(ou mieux encore de *retouches*).
Si tout un appartement est à repeindre : *travaux de peinture*.
Il n'existe pas de limite précise où une simple réparation se transforme en travaux, mais cela donne une indication de l'importance de la tâche.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Rolmich.
Par contre, je ne dirais pas "_Il y a 2 mois, *j'ai fait une réparation* dans mon appartement"  _mais plutôt "_Il y a 2 mois, *j'ai fait des réparations* dans mon appartement_". 
Comme je dirais "_*des travaux*_".

"Il y a 2 mois, _j'ai fait une réparation du mur, du balcon, des fenêtres_, _du parquet_, du _chauffage_, etc." sonne aussi bizarre... 
Je dirai "j'ai réparé le mur, le balcon, les fenêtres..."


----------



## Nanon

Tu peux également avoir fait *du bricolage* dans ton appartement. Pas forcément péjoratif : cela indique simplement que tu as fait toi-même des travaux pas nécessairement trop gros.


----------



## rolmich

Une autre différence : à qui s'adresse t-on ?
Les travaux s'adressent en général à des professionnels, des entreprises.
La (les) réparation(s) peuvent être réalisées par des amateurs doués "aux mains en or", de façon idéale (et économique) par soi-même.


----------



## TitTornade

rolmich said:


> Une autre différence : à qui s'adresse t-on ?
> Les travaux s'adressent en général à des professionnels, des entreprises.
> La (les) réparation(s) peuvent être réalisées par des amateurs doués "aux mains en or", de façon idéale (et économique) par soi-même.


 
Euh, mon collègue de travail carrelle (met du carrelage), tapisse, peint, à monté sa cuisine, déblaie / terrasse / surélève le terrain autour de sa maison neuve : il est seul et fait ça sans l'aide d'un professionel ; ce n'est pas son métier. Il fait de *gros travaux* dans sa maison, comme de nombreuses personnes lorsqu'elles acquièrent une nouvelle maison.

Ce ne sont ni des réparations (rien n'était cassé, c'est neuf), ni du bricolage (ce que je fais quand je change une ampoule, quand je rajoute une prise téléphonique supplémentaire, quand je change un joint de robinet ou quand je perce un mur pour accrocher une nouvelle étagère)


----------



## itka

Moi qui ne sait rien faire de tout ça (carreler, peindre, etc.) - ou du moins qui ne peux plus rien faire de tout ça - je fais appel à un *entrepreneur* et à des *artisans*.


----------



## TitTornade

Moi non plus je ne sais rien faire de tout ça, mais je suis épaté du nombre de personnes qui le font !
Et ils ne bricolent pas dans leur maison, ils font de gros travaux !


----------



## Nanon

Mmmvoui, mais les matériaux pour faire ces travaux se trouvent souvent dans des magasins de bricolage...


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, quand je change une ampoule, je ne fais pas du bricolage... je change une ampoule. 

Bricoler, selon la définition du TLFI, c'est entre autres :


> Exécuter chez soi de petits travaux qui réclament de l'ingéniosité et de l'habileté manuelle


Je n'oserais pas percer un mur pour y accrocher une étagère et je n'aurais pas non plus assez de dextérité manuelle pour « bricoler » ladite étagère  mais changer une ampoule, ça je peux.

Pour les petits travaux de rénovation ou de réparation, je fais appel à mon conjoint bricoleur et peintre à ses heures - ce n'est pas non plus sa profession - et pour les travaux majeurs, tout dépend de ce qu'il y a à faire. Donc le plombier, l'électricien, le réparateur d'appareils ménagers, ou autres entrepreneurs... professionnels ou amateurs comme le collègue de Lil'Tornado.


----------



## Aoyama

> Eh bien moi, quand je change une ampoule, je ne fais pas du bricolage... je change une ampoule.


Remarque, à l'époque soviétique, c'était un grand travail, il fallait trois personnes : une pour monter sur la chaise (quand c'était en hauteur, bien sûr), une autre pour tenir la personne qui montait, et enfin une autre pour tourner la chaise ...
Ceci dit on _effectue_ aussi des travaux [de bricolage] ou des réparations .

Avoir un conjoint bricoleur, c'est bien pour les branchements ...


----------



## nasti

Remerci à vous tous pour tout le vocabulaire présenté et expliqué ! 



Aoyama said:


> Remarque,* à l'époque soviétique,* c'était un grand travail, il fallait trois personnes : une pour monter sur la chaise (quand c'était en hauteur, bien sûr), une autre pour tenir la personne qui montait, et enfin une autre pour tourner la chaise ...



Euh, je dois dire que je connais cette blague mais ... quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer à quoi se rapporte "à l'époque soviétique" ??? Je ne le comprends pas et pourtant je me sens concernée .


----------



## Aoyama

> à quoi se rapporte "à l'époque soviétique"


1917-1990, sauf erreur. Pour la Pologne, c'est différent. 1946-1989 peut-être. Pour le nombre d'ampoules changées, détournées, cassées pendant cette époque, je ne sais pas.


----------



## nasti

Aoyama said:


> 1917-1990, sauf erreur. Pour la Pologne, c'est différent. 1946-1989 peut-être. Pour le nombre d'ampoules changées, détournées, cassées pendant cette époque, je ne sais pas.



Oui, oui, aujourd'hui notamment on fête la fin du socialisme/du communisme / de la dépendance de la Pologne de l'URSS (un peu le jour de l'indépendance).

Par contre  je ne vois toujours pas de rapport entre : socialisme et ampoule ... Soit je suis particulièrement bête  soit il y une idée implicite francophone que je ne connais pas...


----------



## rolmich

*nasti* tu n'est pas la seule à ne pas comprendre le rapport entre le socialisme et l'ampoule, c'est également mon cas.
Soit il manque une partie de l'histoire, soit le pourcentage des dépourvus du sens de l'humour et très élevé sur ce Forum (nous deux, sans compter ceux qui n'osent pas l'avouer).


----------



## Aoyama

On dépasse là le cadre des *travaux de rénovation / réparation* ... Le rapport qui importe n'est pas celui entre le socialisme et l'ampoule (qui n'éclaire pas le socialisme) mais entre le _changement_ de l'ampoule (qui est un _travail_) et l'inertie inhérente au socialisme (ou du moins, perçue comme telle).


----------



## nasti

rolmich said:


> *nasti* tu n'est pas la seule à ne pas comprendre le rapport entre le socialisme et l'ampoule, c'est également mon cas. (...)



Ok, j'ai pensé que c'était une idée comprise par tous les Francophones...



rolmich said:


> (...) soit le pourcentage des dépourvus du sens de l'humour et très élevé sur ce Forum (nous deux, sans compter ceux qui n'osent pas l'avouer).



Hm, je n'ai pas suggéré que la blague n'était pas drôle mais que je l'avais pas comprise. Ceci dit, je pense qu'il y a plusieurs sortes de sens de l'humour.



Aoyama said:


> On dépasse là le cadre des *travaux de rénovation / réparation* ... Le rapport qui importe n'est pas celui entre le socialisme et l'ampoule (qui n'éclaire pas le socialisme) mais entre le _changement_ de l'ampoule (qui est un _travail_) et l'inertie inhérente au socialisme (ou du moins, perçue comme telle).



Ok ! C'est très curieux ! 
Après une courte réflexion ...

*1.*Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement social à l'époque communiste dans d'autres pays socialistes, donc je ne peux parler que de mon pays. Donc si cette blague a été dite par un Polonais, une Polonaise ... elle est claire (l'autodérision, on aime bien  ). Mais ... je suis très étonnée de l'entendre de la part d'un Francophone, dans le sens que ... je ne savais pas que les réalités de la vie sous le communisme sont connues à l'ouest, d'autant plus que par ex. en France (il me semble que) on rencontre toujours dans la politique des partisans du mouvement communiste (ce qui est très incompréhensible pour nous car chez nous on n'oserait manifester des idées comme ça en public...). 
Et finalement, une chose politiquement incorrecte  : cette blague est drôle pour moi que quand elle est dite par une personne qui a vécu sous le communisme ou dans un pays postcommuniste, sinon ça sonne bizarre ou pas sympa !

*2*. "à l'époque soviétique"

*A*. En racontant une blague, on dirait chez nous "sous le socialisme (en Pologne) il y avait ...", "sous le communisme (en Pologne) ..." ou si on pensait à l'URSS  : "en URSS, il y avait ...". 
(à l'époque soviétique - cette expression n'est pas précise pour nous)

*B*."à l'époque soviétique" dit dans une blague, ne fait pas rire chez nous. 

Car :
 "l'époque soviétique" implique pour nous = Stalin, NKVD, meutres collectives, cruauté, tortures, disparitions, terreur. D'autre part, la Pologne n'a pas été un pays soviète.

Les termes _le socialisme_, _le communisme_, appelant des systèmes présents en Pologne, ne sont pas si connotés et leur perception est très subjectives. (le terme _communisme _est quand même un peu plus péjoratif et un peu plus fort que_ le socialisme_).


J'ai présenté le point de vue polonais. Je suis consciente que les mêmes mots peuvent être connotés différemment dans d'autres pays et c'est normal, ce qui est intéressant pour moi, c'est de comprendre comment on les voit ailleurs !


----------



## Nanon

Les occidentaux ont toujours bien aimé les blagues en provenance de l'Europe de l'Est, par goût de l'humour noir, par admiration pour l'autodérision pratiquée dans ces pays, et aussi peut-être pour se rassurer en se disant _in petto_ "Ah, ça, chez nous, ça n'arriverait jamais !" Le phénomène est compliqué à analyser.
Je ne crois pas me tromper en pensant que la blague de l'ampoule est connue dans plusieurs pays issus de l'Union Soviétique ou non...


----------



## tilt

Je connaissais la blague, mais avec des Belges, censés être moins intelligents que les autres peuples, dans l'humour de base français (comme les Irlandais en Angleterre ou les Portugais en Espagne)...

Mais nous nageons en plein hors sujet !
(j'ai cru remarquer que les fils de Nasti dérapent assez souvent, d'ailleurs, et pas toujours par sa faute... )

Pour ce qui est de la question initiale, je rejoins totalement TitTornade : on peut dire _j'ai fait des travaux/réparations_, sans avoir besoin de préciser davantage, mais toujours au pluriel, même si on n'a réparé qu'une seule chose. Et si on doit préciser cette unique chose, alors on préfèrera utiliser le verbe _réparer_.


----------



## TitTornade

Pour ma part, je connaissais cette blague sous la forme : 
"combien faut-il de *fous* pour changer une ampoule... ?"
Et je ne vois pas non plus le rapport avec le communisme, le socialisme, l'époque soviétique ou autre... Tout comme je ne comprends pas le débat sur les élections européennes à la télé : tout le monde crie !! 



Nicomon said:


> Eh bien moi, quand je change une ampoule, je ne fais pas du bricolage... je change une ampoule.


 
J'espère que vous pensez tous à disjoncter votre installation électrique lorsque vous changez l'ampoule d'un plafonnier... Et que vous utilisez un escabeau sécurisé et non pas une chaise bancale... Sinon vous mettez votre vie en jeu ! 
C'est du bricolage, ça non ?


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> J'espère que vous pensez tous à disjoncter votre installation électrique lorsque vous changez l'ampoule d'un plafonnier... Et que vous utilisez un escabeau sécurisé et non pas une chaise bancale... C'est du bricolage, ça non ?


 Non ça, ce serait pour moi des travaux (rudimentaires) d'électricité. J'associe _bricolage_ à légers travaux de menuiserie, décoration ou réparation qui nécessitent l'utilisation d'un marteau, d'une perceuse, de colle, etc. ou aux trucs que les enfants bricolent à l'école... allez donc savoir pourquoi. 

Cela dit, je pense comme toi - et tilt - que _réparations _se met au pluriel, et que pour préciser, il vaut mieux le verbe. 


- Mais, je faisais référence aux ampoules incandescentes ou aux petites ampoules halogènes de lampes de table, ou sur pied
Les plafonniers, je ne m'en occupe pas non plus. Si je t'ai offensé... tu m'en vois désolée.

P.S. : Je connais aussi la version « fous » ou Newfies (habitant de la province de Terre-Neuve) de cette blague usée.


----------



## TitTornade

Nicomon said:


> - Mais, je faisais référence aux ampoules incandescentes ou aux petites ampoules halogènes de lampes de table, ou sur pied.
> Les plafonniers... je ne m'en occupe pas non plus. Si je t'ai offensé... tu m'en vois désolée.
> 
> P.S. : Je connais aussi la version « fous » ou Newfies (habitant de la province de Terre-Neuve) de cette bague usée.


 
Je ne suis aucunement offensé ! Les discussions ici sont toujours intéressantes et argumentées ! Rarement offessantes, surtout de ta part !
Je file rajouter un  et un  à mon post


----------



## nasti

Resalut 




Nanon said:


> Les occidentaux ont toujours bien aimé les blagues en provenance de l'Europe de l'Est, par goût de l'humour noir, par admiration pour l'autodérision pratiquée dans ces pays, et aussi peut-être pour se rassurer en se disant _in petto_ "Ah, ça, chez nous, ça n'arriverait jamais !"





tilt said:


> Je connaissais la blague, mais avec des Belges, censés être moins intelligents que les autres peuples, dans l'humour de base français (comme les Irlandais en Angleterre ou les Portugais en Espagne)...


 Très intéressant !




tilt said:


> on peut dire _j'ai fait des travaux/réparations_, sans avoir besoin de préciser davantage, mais toujours au pluriel, même si on n'a réparé qu'une seule chose. Et si on doit préciser cette unique chose, alors on préfèrera utiliser le verbe _réparer_.



Ok !  C'est clair, merci


----------

